# looking for an inshore fishing ride april 18th



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I finely have a day off. I haven't been fishing since last summer!!!!! I live in pearland now but I can drive to anywhere from baytown to bastrop bayuo . Will someone please get me on the water. I have plenty tackle. Can fish arties or live. Call or text Rusty at 409 -457- 6149


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will pitch in on gas, bait and I can do a great job of fileting fish. I am very expreineced at handing a boat if you need help with that. I have fished with a few people on here and have always done my share. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm right there with ya ... we are in the same...non-boat??? :rotfl:

Maybe we could pitch in together and get a cheap guide?? or just someone who wants to call himself a guide for a day


----------

